# تطبيقات عملية لاجهزة الطاقات المتجددة



## d.salah30 (23 يناير 2010)

موقع كبير اعتبره منجم لمواضيع الطاقة المتجددة يستطيع اي مبدع الاستفادة منه حتما لانجاز احد التطبيقات Practical Guide to Free-Energy Devices 



http://www.free-energy-devices.com/

*Alphabetical Index of Devices*
  Acoustic Electrical Generator, Dan Davidson Chapter 3. show
Acoustic water pumps: Bellocq, Dickinson and Benson Chapter 14 show
Aerial system, Frank Prentice Chapter 5. show
Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7. show
Aerial system, Nikola Tesla Chapter 7. show
Aerial system, Raymond Phillips Chapter 7. show
Aerial system, Roy Meyers Chapter 7. show
Aerial system, Thomas Henry Moray Chapter 7. show
Air Vortex Turbine, Ted Ewert Chapter 10 show
Alternator Design, Prof. Kevin Sullivan Chapter 2. show
Aspden Efect, Harold Aspden Chapter 5. show
Asymettrical Magnet Motor Chapter 1. show
Asymettrical Motionless Generator, Dave Lawton Chapter 3. show
Atomic Hydrogen generator, William Lyne Chapter 13 show
Automotive Relay battery pulser, Imhotep Chapter 6 show
Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 5. show
Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 6. show
Battery-pulser, Ron Pugh Chapter 6. show
Battery technology, Ronald Knight Chapter 6. show
Bi-filar Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5. show
Boosters, Various Chapter 10. show
Britt Engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8 show
Capacitor Battery Pulser, Ron Cole Chapter 6 show
Caravan Power System, Claude Mead and William Holmes Chapter 14. show
Car relay pulse charger, Imhotep Chapter 6 show
Clem engine, Richard Clem Chapter 8. show
Co-axial Cable Electrets, Chapter 9. show
Cold electricity capture, Dave Lawton Chapter 5. show
Cold electricity capture, Dave Lawton Chapter 10. show
Compressed-air engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8. show
Compressed-air engine, Leroy Rogers Chapter 8. show
Compressed-air tank, Scott Robertson Chapter 8. show
Compressed-air/oil engine, Eber Van Valkenburg Chapter 8. show
Davey water heater, Peter Davey Chapter 14. show
Drinking Water Systems Chapter 14. show
Electrets, Chapter 9. show
Electrical energy from air, Nikola Tesla Chapter 11. show
Electrical free-energy generation, Harold Aspden Chapter 11. show
Electrical generator, Alfred Hubbard Chapter 5. show
Electrical generator, Joseph Cater Chapter 5. show
Electrical generator, Alberto Molina-Martinez Chapter 5. show
Electrical generator, Ecklin-Brown Chapter 1. show
Electrical generator, Ecklin-Brown Chapter 2. show
Electrical generator, Graham Gunderson Chapter 3. show
Electrical generator, Meyer-Mace Chapter 3. show
Electrical generator, self-powered Chapter 2. show
Electrical generator coil, Stephen Mark Chapter 5. show
Electrical power pack, Michael Ognyanov Chapter 3. show
Electric motor, Ben Teal Chapter 1. show
Electric motor, Ben Teal Chapter 4. show
Electrical motor, Bill Muller, Chapter 2. show
Electrical motor, Edwin Gray Chapter 5. show
Electric motor, Robert Adams Chapter 2. show
Electric motor, Teruo Kawai Chapter 2. show
Electrolyser, Bob Boyce Chapter 5. show
Electrolyser, Bob Boyce Chapter 10. show
Electrolyser, Zach West Chapter 10. show
Electrostatic Power Generator, William Hyde Chapter 11. show
Fan Battery Pulser, Imhotep Chapter 6 show
FireStorm spark plug, Robert Krupa Chapter 10. show
Francois Cornish hydrogen generator Chapter 13 show
Free-energy device, Karl Schappeller Chapter 11 show
Fuelsavers Chapter 10. show
GEET fuel re-former system, Chapter 10. show
Gravity-chain device, Murilo Luciano Chapter 4. show
Gravity-tapping generator, Chas Campbell Chapter 4. show
Gravity Wave Detector, Dave Lawton Chapter 11. show
Gravity wheel, Dale Simpson Chapter 4. show
Heater, Fuel-less, Michael Eskeli, Chapter 11. show
Heaters Chapter 14. show
High-mileage carburettors Chapter 10. show
Hinged-plate gravity device, Dale Simpson Chapter 4. show
Homopolar generator, Michael Faraday Chapter 13. show
Hotsabi booster, "Hotsabi", Chapter 10. show
Hydraulic Ram Pump, Chapter 14. show
Hydrogen from Aluminium Chapter 13. show
HydroStar and HydroGen devices Chapter 13. show
Induction Coil generator, Daniel Cook Chapter 11. show
Inert-gas engine, Josef Papp Chapter 8. show
Inert-gas engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8. show
Inverter system, Jesse McQueen Chapter 13. show
Joe Cell, Joe Nobel Chapter 9. show
Joseph Newman Motor, Joseph Newman Chapter 11. show
Lead-out energy, Lawrence Tseung Chapter 4. show
Long-life battery, Colman / Seddon-gillespie Chapter 3. show
Magnet motor-generator, permanent 5kW Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Bedini Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Carousel Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Charles Flynn Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Howard Johnson Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Invention Intelligence (India) Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, John Jines Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Don Kelly Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Perendev (Mike Brady) Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Robert Tracy Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Steele Braden Chapter 1. show
Magnet motor, Stephen Kundel Chapter 1. show
Magnetic flux, Charles Flynn Chapter 3. show
Magnetic track, Emil Hartman Chapter 1. show
Magnetic track, Hpward Johnson Chapter 1. show
Magnetohydrodynamic drive, Nikola Tesla Chapter 11. show
MEG, Tom Beardon et al. Chapter 3. show
Motionless generator, Valeri Ivanov. Chapter 3. show
Motor-generator, Butch Lafonte Chapter 11. show
MPG improving devices, Stan Meyer Chapter 10 show
Muller Motor, Bill Muller Chapter 2 show
N-machine generator, Michael Faraday Chapter 13 show
Neal Compressed-air Engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8 show
Nitro Cell Chapter 13. show
Ocean-Star generator, Muammer Yaldiz Chapter 13. show
Optical Amplifier, Pavel Imris Chapter 3. show
Oxygen sensor information Chapter 10. show
Pancake Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5. show
Pendulum/lever device, Veljko Milkovic Chapter 4. show
Phi Transformer, electrical generator Chapter 1 show
Power System for Caravans, Mead and Holmes Chapter 14 show
Power tube, Edwin Gray (Marvin Cole) Chapter 5 show
Pulsed DC Motor, Ted Ewert Chapter 4 show
Pulsed flywheel generator, Chas Campbell Chapter 4. show
Pulsed flywheel generator, John Bedini Chapter 4. show
Pulsed flywheel generator, Jim Watson Chapter 4. show
Pulsed generator, Joseph Newman Chapter 4. show
Pyramid, James Brock Chapter 9. show
Pyramid, Paulo and Alexandra Correa Chapter 11. show
Pyramid, Peter Grandics Chapter 9. show
Pyramid, Thomas Trawoeger Chapter 9. show
Radium power generation, Nikola Tesla Chapter 11. show
RF aerial to DC power, Raymond Phillips Chapter 7. show
Ram Implosion Wing, Robert Patterson Chapter 10. show
Ram Pump, (fuel-less) Chapter 14 show
Refrigeration through heating, Albert Einstein Chapter 14 show
Romag generator, Magnetic Energy Chapter 13. show
Rotary Power Unit, Ivan Monk, Chapter 4. show
RotoVerter, Hector Torres, Chapter 2. show
RotoVerter, Phil Wood, Chapter 2. show
RotoVerter, Extra energy collection (DK), Chapter 2. show
RotoVerter, Extra energy collection (PW), Chapter 2. show
Searle Effect Device, John R. R. Searle Chapter 11. show
Self-powered water-jet electrical generator Chapter 8. show
Shielded stator magnets, James Roney Chapter 1. show
Smack's Booster, Eletrik Chapter 10. show
Solar ovens, BYU Chapter 14. show
Solar Stills for Drinking Water Chapter 14. show
Squires electrical generator design Chapter 1. show
Stromerzeuger, Hans Coler Chapter 3. show
Stromerzeuger, Hans Coler Chapter 9. show
Tesla Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5. show
Tesla Coil, Correas Chapter 11. show
Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5. show
Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 6. show
Testatika, Paul Baumann Chapter 13. show
Thyristor Tester, circuit, Chapter 2. show
Turbine, Michael Eskeli, Chapter 8. show
Ultrasonic hydrogen generator Chapter 13. show
Vortex fuel re-former (GEET), Chapter 10. show
Vortex tube, Chapter 8. show
VTA, Floyd Sweet Chapter 3. show
VTA, Floyd Sweet Chapter 5. show
Waste spark handling Chapter 10 show
Water Fuel Cell, Dave Lawton Chapter 5 show
Water Fuel Cell, Dave Lawton Chapter 10 show
Water Fuel Cell, Dr Scott Cramton Chapter 10 show
Water Fuel Cell, Tad Johnson Chapter 10 show
Water-jet self-powered 800 watt generator Chapter 2. show
Water-jet self-powered 800 watt generator Chapter 8. show
Water From the Air, Calice Courneya Chapter 14. show
Water From the Air, Elmer Grimes Chapter 14. show
Water Heater, Peter Davey Chapter 14. show
Water Acoustic Pump, Toribio Bellocq Chapter 14. show
Water Acoustic Pump, Richard Dickinson Chapter 14. show
Water Acoustic Pump, Arthur Bentley Chapter 14. show
Water vapour injection systems Chapter 10. show
Water injection systems, Stan Meyer Chapter 10. show
Wind generator, Dan Bartmann and Dan Fink Chapter 14. show
Wind generator, Frank Herbert Chapter 14. show​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يناير 2010)

> موقع كبير اعتبره منجم لمواضيع الطاقة المتجددة يستطيع اي مبدع الاستفادة منه حتما لانجاز احد التطبيقات Practical Guide to Free-Energy Devices
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.free-energy-devices.com/


 
الأخ مهندس d.salah30
مشكور على الموقع ..
وما حواه من ملفات ومعلومات.
تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2010)

لك مني كل الشكر على هذه الملفات الممتعة ..............


----------



## d.salah30 (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بكم ايها الاخوة و ان شاء الله يكون في الموقع الفائدة للجميع


----------



## hg98765 (24 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## d.salah30 (26 يناير 2010)

من اهم المواقع التعليمية للطاقات امتجددة

اكاديمية الطاقة المتجددة  http://www.panaceauniversity.org/courses.htm

تتبنى العديد من المبدعين و تدعم الابحاث في اهم انجازات التقنية​ 

*Spatial Energy Coherence (SEC) Technology By Stiffler Scientific (PDF)** updated January 6 2010

*This Patent Pending technology is an educational way to open the window to the "Energy Lattice" and allow the coherence of a greater amount of energy. Applications include research and development, electrolysis, battery charging, and efficient light circuits. All licenses are available from *Stiffler Scientific*. A special thanks to Dr Stiffler and the FREE energy community for their collective work and amazing achievements in this research and development. Special thanks to the engineers at the Energetic Forum. This document is still, subject to Dr Stiffler's supervision and editing and may change at a later date. 
*Energetic Forum* - Technical discussion




*Rosemary Ainslie COP 17 Heater Technology (PDF)
**updated January 13 2010

*Donated by members of the energetic forum. A highly important educational circuit showing a unique way to generate a counter electromotive force and create an inductive load resistor to produce a COP of 17. This new discovery teaches how to produce efficient heat while recycling the electricity. A special gratitude to our dear Rosemary Ainslie. This heating circuit may have extremely important ramifications concerning the entire field of "thermodynamics" and the supposed laws that govern it. *Energetic Forum* - Technical discussion



*Cloud Busting (PDF)
**updated September 16 2009

*An Educational method for atmospheric self-regulation using the original teachings of Wilhelm Reich Orgone energy discovery. This method is a clean non chemical way to treat drought affected areas plus clear smog and pollution. This document is being made available for research purposes only. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*Electric vehicle conversion (PDF)
**updated September 16 2009

*Do It Your self electric vehicle conversion guides done by the open source EV communities. Next to compressed air cars, EV’s remain the cleanest, most efficient, and most cost-effective form of transportation available. This guide has both technical and legal suggestions to help get more conversions on the road. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*Veljko Milkovic - Two stage mechanical oscillator (PDF) updated November 11 2009

*The patented two stage mechanical oscillator technology by inventor Veljko Milkovic can be used TODAY as a mechanical amplifier for clean energy applications. The two stage mechanical oscillator process is like no other, and is a proven demonstration to show a higher efficient transformation of a smaller force, into a bigger force rotation. Current applications include: a mechanical hammer, press, *water pump*, transmission and electrical generator. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*Magnetic Resonant Amplifier - Joel McClain & Norman Wootan (PDF)** - updated March 11 2009

* With low-level ultrasonic input signals, the Magnetic Resonance Amplifier (MRA) produces usable direct current power at levels above unity. This circuit is based upon the work and theories of John Ernst Worrell Keely, and is offered into the public domain in his memory.*Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*John Bedini Technology (PDF) - updated January 13 2010

*Written by the *Monopole groups*, *John Bedini*, *Rick Fredrick* and other open source engineers of the *energetic forum*. This technology is the most cost effective solar charge method of lead acid batteries. Many practical applications can be done using this technology to extend the life of lead acid or NiCd batteries and give them a longer run time. Also this method provides insight into *Nikola Tesla's* radiant energy methods. Note - This document is still, subject to Rick's supervision and editing and may change at a later date. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*Tesla's lighting methods - Imhotep's radiant oscillator (PDF) updated October 28 2009*

Donated by Open source engineers from the *Energetic Forum*. This is research into Tesla's HV impulse lighting methods. This enables you to light your homes on a SMALL FRACTION of the electricity that you currently use, the implications for solar homes or other "off-grid" living are enormous. By using this circuit with compact fluorescent tubes (CFL's) it is possible to use dead CFL's! Also you do not need the mercury in CFL's to operate this circuit. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*Hydroxy Booster technology (PDF)
**updated October 21 2009* 

Significant fuel saving and pollution cutting device which can apply to cars, trucks, generators, or even be used as a welding torch. Not suitable for engines using waste spark ignition methods. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*RotoVerter technology (PDF)
**updated October 12 2008*

High efficiency electric motor energy savings method. This method also presents further over unity research methods which can apply to this modification. Energy saving applications include: water pumps, drill presses, lathes, saws, air compressors, and prime movers. This system is unique in solar efficiency. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*Paul Pantone's GEET technology (PDF)
**updated November 19 2009*

Fuel reforming method for fuel saving and reduction of pollution. Energy saving & pollution cutting applications include: cars, tractors, trucks, generators, boats, helicopters, any Internal Combustion Engine application. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



[SIZE=+2]*OverUnity Research material:*[/SIZE] 

*Rick's Pipe Dream Project (PDF)
**added June 26 2009
*
Open source magnetic motor generator donated by Rick Rickoff intended as a way to building a working and useful magnetic motor-generator that could be replicated by anyone possessing basic knowledge, skills, and abilities, and with a minimum of tools.
*Discussion and technical support - Energetic Forum*



*Tesla Switch (PDF)
**updated November 18 2009*

This is a self charging battery system originally developed by Ronald Brandt (Friend of Tesla). This circuit was also experimented with by John Bedini. The concept of this device is to run a load and keep the batteries charged. Applications include electric motor operation and home power usage. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page. *



*EVGRAY Vibrator circuit by Gary Porter (PDF)
**updated February 26 2009*

Research paper based on the EVGRAY research done by Gary porter. This is a WORKING descriptive open source (but patented) energy vibrator circuit based on the principles of Tesla and EVGRAY. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*Buzz Saw Gravity Wheel replication (PDF)

* Gravity powered wheel research done by open source engineers Preston Stroud and Ralph Lortie and other members of the *www.BesslerWheel.com* forum. Panacea-BOCAF background info on gravity wheels: *Veljko Milkovic Bob Mary*



*Back EMF Recoil Recovery Battery Charger (by KoneheadX) (PDF) - updated November 18 2009

* Energy recovery system using A BEMF Recoil battery changing system by Doug Koneheadx from the *EVGRAY forum*



*Window Motor Replication Tutorial (PDF)
**updated December 2 2008*

Based on the ideas of John Bedini. Supplied by Ren from the *Energetic Forum*. This can be used for both a motor and a generator and has the capacity to be a self runner. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*



*Ganga Shakti -Water Spark plug research (PDF)
**updated March 4 2009*

An experimental plasma circuit using a spark plug, water, and high voltage. Research is being done towards a potential water engine, overunity plasma circuit, and firestorm spark plug duplication, plus much more. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page. *



*Ravi's Water Fuel Cell replication (PDF)
**updated August 15 2008* 

This is a working version of the Stan Meyer's Water Fuel Cell process. *Panacea-BOCAF reference page.*






:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## omar abdelsadek (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## saed4529 (11 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك
مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

كل الشكـــــر لك ،،


----------



## fadel5511 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع*


----------



## jomma (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز، مررت بشكل سريع على فحوى المواضيع، والملف يوضح الفرق بين الطاقة الحرة والمحركات دائمة الحركة. حيث تمث الإشارة إلى ان الطاقة الحرة هي الطاقة التي نستقبلها من المحيط مثل الطاقة الشمسية، بين المحركات دائمة الحركة هي تلك المحركات التي تقوم بتوليد طاقة دون ان تستقبل اي شكل من اشكال الطاقة وهي بذلك تناقض قانون حفظ الطاقة.:28:


----------

